# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  البزر والبزور ( كلمة نجدية حجازية ) عامية بمعنى الولد أصلها صحيح لغة

## أبو مالك المديني

أثناء مطالعتي لمقالات الشيخ العلامة عبد الله خياط رحمه الله ، مستشار التعليم سابقا في المملكة العربية السعودية ، وقد طبعت المقالات مع أخواتها بعنوان : *مقالات كبار العلماء في الصحف السعودية القديمة ، 1343-1383 هـ التي نشرت في دار أطلس الخضراء في ثلاث مجلدات.  وطبع الجزء الثاني من فترة قريبة .*وإذا بي أجد مقالا بجانبه في نفس الصفحة من صورة الأصل من هذه المقالات القديمة الموجودة على بعض المنتديات على الشبكة ، لباحث مصري ينشر آنذاك في مجلة الأزهر ـ كما قيل في المقال ـ وقال عن كلمة ( بَزر ) : كلمة حجازية نجدية عامية ، أصلها صحيح لغة ، وهي كلمة ( بزور ) ومفردها (  بزر ) ، ويعنون بها الولد الصغير ، وهي صحيحة لغة ؛ إذ من معاني كلمة ( البزر ) الولد ...أهـ
قلت : وبالنظر إلى تهذيب اللغة للأزهري وجدت نقلا عن ابن الأعرابيّ : المبْزورُ : الرجلُ الكثيرُ الوَلَدِ ، يقال : ما أكثَر بَزْرَه ، أي : وَلَده .
وفي لسان العرب وجدت ما يلي : ( بزر ) البَزْرُ بَزْرُ البَقْلِ وغيره ودُهْنُ البَزْرِ والبِزْرِ وبالكسر أَفصح قال ابن سيده البِزْرُ والبَزْرُ كل حَبٍّ يُبْزَرُ للنبات وبَزَرَه بَزْراً بَذَرَهُ ويقال بَزَرْتُه وبَذَرْتُه والبُزُورُ الحُبُوبُ الصغار مثل بُزُور البقول وما أَشبهها وقيل البَزْرُ الحَبُّ عامَّةً والمَبْزُورُ الرجل الكثير الولَدِ يقال ما أَكثر بَزْرَه أَي ولده والبَزْراءُ المرأَة الكثيرة الوَلَدِ والزَّبْراءُ الصُّلْبة على السير والبَزْرُ المُخاط والبَزْرُ الأَولاد .
وفي تاج العروس : ( و ) البَزْرُ ، بالفتح : ( الوَلَدُ ) ، يقال : ما أَكْثَرَ بَزْرَه ، أَي وَلَدَه .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

سبحان الله هذه الكلمة يستخدمها اهل القصيم واهل الحجاز 
ولكن يختلفون في الجمع فاهل القصيم يقولون: بزران. واهل الحجاز يقولون: بزورة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لكنهم متفقون في المفرد . الحمد الله .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> فاهل القصيم يقولون: بزران.


أهل نجد عموما يقولون هذا ، ليس أهل القصيم وحدهم .

----------

